# Spain Primera liga 13-15 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 11, 2010)

13 Mar 16:00 Getafe v Mallorca  2.10 3.30 3.50 +24  
13 Mar 18:00 Sporting Gijon v Athletic Bilbao  2.37 3.25 3.00 +24  
13 Mar 20:00 Sevilla v D Coruna  1.66 3.60 5.25 +24  
14 Mar 15:00 Almeria v Malaga  2.10 3.30 3.50 +24  
14 Mar 15:00 Racing Santander v Real Zaragoza  2.20 3.30 3.25 +24  
14 Mar 15:00 Tenerife v Espanyol  2.20 3.30 3.25 +24  
14 Mar 15:00 Villarreal v Xerez  1.36 4.50 9.00 +23  
14 Mar 17:00 Barcelona v Valencia  1.40 4.50 8.00 +24  
14 Mar 19:00 Valladolid v Real Madrid  10.00 5.25 1.28 +24  
15 Mar 19:00 Atletico Madrid v Osasuna  1.72 3.50 5.00 +24


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you can bet on Barselona and R.Madrid, even though Real is Out of the Champion league, but in Premier Liga they are pretty strong at this point !


----------

